# What is the difference between energizer max and energizer industrial?



## Frijid (May 25, 2013)

they are both alkalines, and i hear they are the exact same thing, other than that industrials are used in "work" places like hosipitials, and such. so what makes them more special than regular energizer max alkalines


----------



## CKOD (May 25, 2013)

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/en91.pdf < industrial AA datasheet
http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/e91.pdf < energizer max datasheet

Looks exactly the same to me, just the EN91's are designated "NOT INTENDED FOR RETAIL TRADE" most likely a labeling/legaleze issue, as the max's probably have the whole back panel filled with warnings etc.


----------



## Norman (May 25, 2013)

The industrials would also be cheaper (in theory) because they'd in boxes (of 50, or 100), while the eMax would be in retail blister packs. Thus, if you're a business, Energizer would be passing on some savings because of the cheaper packaging.

I suppose it could also help track whether your employees are liberating batteries for personal use.


----------

